# Hunting Nebraska



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know this is a Nodak hunting site but it seems that there are people from all over North America on here so I will post my questions here.

I am a teacher in northern Minnesota who does not have much time off during the fall (summer yes, but fall no). Like most teachers I have a week off over Christmas and New Years. I was wondering if anyone on here has any suggestions of where to go to hunt birds during this period?

My second question is does anyone hunt Nebraska during that period? If so what is it like in terms of access to land, zones, birds.....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DEER HNTR (May 5, 2006)

I live in Nebraska and if you don't have private land locked up through a lease on the river then your pretty much out of luck. When I say everything on the river is leased up for the entire state it is. Field huntingi is your best bet many farmers are receptive to letting you hunt their field all you have to do is ask. Last year at that time was the best goose hunting I have ever seen in my 9 years of hunting. It was warmer than normal that week after christmas and the birds headed back north and they were everywhere. Pm me and I might be able to point you in the direction of some good hunting ground.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Try Kansas it has some great public lands like chyenne bottoms. All wade and shoot, no motorized equipment allowed. big area and good hunting if willing to work hard.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I would stick to the river systems that time of year. There are public spots on the Platte and Missouri rivers, not many but some. I have hunted a few from time to time and done well on mallards. The Platte river is very low in the western parts compared to how it was before the drought, but should have decent water by that time of year if it is not frozen. Timing is everything, feast or famine. Good Luck


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Native Husker and waterfowler of 35 years here. The other posts have about nailed it and I don't have much good news to pass along. X-mas and New Years is time to put away your shotgun for waterfowl unless you have river access. Even then it is no guarantee being freeze out usually occurs shortly before or right after New Years. Most of the rivers are private and locked up in leases with wall to wall pit blinds. The public spots are far and few between and are way below average at best. You'll do ok in the basins (marsh), depending on water conditions (it's dry due to the drought) up until they freeze up which is early. Pheasants are not much better&#8230;but your welcome to give it a try!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I have some time off in December also and would like to take a trip there would be two maybe three of us. We have pretty much everything for field hunting and thats all we want to do, we'd want to hunt snows, and or mallards will access be difficult or would knocking on doors be adequate, we absolutely will not pay to hunt, or for a guide. We were going go to Kansas but a friend of ours got activated and is heading to Iraq, so now we need a new plan. Any more good suggestions? We've heard Kansas is the easiet state to freelance in... is that true?


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Freelancing in NE isn't impossible but it's a lot easier if you stay in the central part of the state and somewhere along the Platte River system. Too many people around Lincoln and Omaha to limit your access in the east and a rediculous amount of leases in the western part of the state. If you knock on a few doors between York and North Platte you could get into some great field hunting. A lot of the success at that time of year is driven by the weather.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

If you go to the Nebraska Game and Parks website and take a look at thier public lands map you will see public areas here and there all over the Platte. I havnt had or even wanted to hunt the fields in this area(eastern Ne)for a good 5 years so I dont know how bad things have gotten as far as leasing. 5 years ago I had permission on about 20 different fields.

In the east come early, like before freeze up. Freezeup of the lower Platte(below Columbus) is typically just after Thanksgiving. There are plenty of birds around after freezeup, but its alot better before. Keep in mind there is a 40 mile stretch of river in this area thats refuge.

South Central Nebraska in the Basins, come NOW and bring bullets!!

From Columbus west to Lexington come the last couple weeks of the season. Usually after things warmup and the birds start to migrate back north.

From Lexington west, come whenever ya want. There will be birds there.


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

Western NE along the Platte river during that time will produce some of the best goose hunting imaginable. I'd come planning to field hunt. Scout and ask permission will not be that hard. This would be your best bet.

Northern NE along the Missouri river can have some great late season goose hunting. If you hunt this area plan on field and water hunting. You will need a boat blind set up to hunt the water.


----------

